# Distraction and Jumping!



## clare burrows (Oct 8, 2011)

We've had a consistent distraction problem with Harper since we have had him (he's 16 months now) we were unsure if we were expecting too much from him regarding approaching other dogs (whether they want to play or not!) in true Vizsla style, he also has a habit of jumping up at other people as well even though he knows fine well he's not allowed to (he never jumps at my partner or myself). 

Endless amounts of recall training have resulted in him being absolutely fantastic when there's nobody else around, he never runs away from us and is always 'checking in' when off the lead and making sure we aren't too far away ...... put another dog and its owner (or a jogger, or a cyclist, or a hiker, or a sheep and even a horse once!) into the equation and we are wasting our breath attempting to get him back! coaxing with a favourite toy or treat does not work, nothing will distract Harper in his pursuit of new friends 

we have a long line that we use to allow him to have a good run when other dogs are around and it has made a small improvement but he would still, given the opportunity go and make friends with everyone around him. 

we get told an awful lot that it is just "puppyness" and he will grow out of it. i do hope so as i hate the thought that this issue is making him a pest to other people. there isn't an ounce of malice in him

any advice (or miracle cures??) welcome


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My pup mac is 10 months old next week and he is the same. Loves birds people and other animals. Won't listen to us at all if distracted. We also use the long line but I too am going tonfollow this post as need as much advise as possible. He is starting wine to one training next week for this issue.


----------



## Macalease (Jan 23, 2012)

Some kindred spirits 

I thought we were struggling with a wayward pup. Luna is 10 months now and when 'on our own' has brilliant recall from quite a distance and even in the pitch dark. Introduce a person or another dog into the equation and her brains seem to fall out of her ears.......

We have been doinglots and lots of 'controlled/instructed' training and when we are in a very doggy distracted area use a long line to protect everyones patience.
Use lots of high value treats and recall during the walk a few times with jackpot feeding and sometimes a bit of play/tug (she is not going to be a gundog) just to vary what 'reward' she gets for coming back

So longing for the days when I can trust her to walk/play nicely with other dogs but come back when called........ but she is lovely and very funny


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch (10 mos) is the same but she seems to be getting better the more she is off leash in the presence of other dogs. I have started keeping a pocketful of treats at the dog park and when she checks in with me, I sneak her a treat on the side (as long as no other dogs are close by). I found after I started doing this, she was okay will leaving the other dogs and coming to me... eventually I will phase out the treats but it seems to be a good start. This is working for when she is already with the dogs and I need her to come back to me, but as far as not approaching other dogs in the first place, we haven't mastered recall for that yet. I know she is listening to me b/c I can get her to stop and approach slowly, but the whole time she is looking at the other dogs, not me.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I find that with my three, if we do not practice these things almost daily, they start to get ahead of themselves. They start to step further and further across the boundaries. So, now i regularly train right back to the basics, including little things like sit. 

By doing this, it has improved almost every area of behaviour. I love having my dogs off lead, but litigation for something as stupid as a muddy paw on a shirt is how Australia is heading, so I wanted to make sure my dogs never jumped on anyone. I found from about 6-10 months was the hardest. Now with Astro at 11 months, Ozkar at 15 months and Zsa Zsa at 19 months, our recall and jumping issues are 99.9% gone. 

So just keep up the training, make it more regular. Do more recalls while on walks. Vary lead and off lead walks to keep both fresh in their mind. 

One thing though, when you do recall, don't put them back on the lead each time. That will teach them not to come back as they know they will get rewarded.

I also recall and then get them to heel off lead for a short distance. At first, it will require constant voice control, but over time, they will just walk in the heel position when asked. 

I've said before, I can let mine out of the car in front of the dog park, where they are definitely excited and walk them the 50-100 metres to the gate unleashed and they will walk in the heel position. It's just regular training that got me through it.

You know they like to jump on strangers, so pre-empt them. Anticipate it. Warn them when you see the behaviour which indicates a ramp up of excitement and they are likely to jump on someone.

When friends drop by, get them to ignore the dog until it sits quietly. Then ask them to pat it and praise it. 

Another command which is good to teach for distraction is the "Watch" command. Which means the dog must watch you when you use it. 

I used a hand gesture with movement up to the eyes to teach it. A treat in my fingers, "watch", bring hand to eyes, their eyes follow, reward/praise. 

The watch command is great to break a train of thought in a dog.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Another command which is good to teach for distraction is the "Watch" command. Which means the dog must watch you when you use it.



Ahh good idea to use this command in this way. I taught this using the word "focus" but I have only ever used it in the house or during class when she is getting distracted. I'll have to widen my use of it.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Ozkar, excellent tips! Would you mind sharing the basics on getting your dog to heel off-leash? What a fantastic and useful skill. Would love to work on that. Many thanks!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The heel off leash is just an extension of the heel on leash and honestly, all i do is just keep repeating it over and over and over. If you have already taught heel on leash, then they know it's got nothing really to do with having a leash on and more to do with body position in relation to you. So once you have the leash Heel nutted out, then take them out on off lead walks and recall and practice the heel while walking on a trail, or path or wherever you go. Reward/praise when they get it right. Stop and start again when they get it wrong. Never reprimand if they get it wrong though. Just start the exercise over.

I use a lot of different commands to the "textbook" trainers. Sometimes as it's just the word my Pop taught me, or one I have used all my life and sometimes as I want only me to be able to have control in certain circumstances. So you just use whatever commands you know or have been taught. It's not the word, it's the combination of word and action that is important. It could be "Fart" instead of heel if you want it doesn't matter as long as it is used the same all the time. (I have a friend who trained a dog with some very unusual commands....I'll share some of them with you one day.....amusing if a little ....err rude..)

Once again, it is about ........... c'mon who can repeat my mantra off by heart now??  "Repetition and consistency" .


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you, Ozkar! When you are heeling, is it a true strict heel or having the dog walk beside you? Can you elaborate on length of your sessions and how long you expect the dog to keep the heel? Thanks!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The depth of the heel is where you set it really. I like my dogs heel to be shoulders behind my leg. This still gives the dog some vision across my side. But, it's just the way I like it, others may have there heel wherever they do for other reasons. 

Sessions can be a few minutes, or 15 minutes. But no longer and certainly not on just one thing. Last night as I had only had two walks with them due to weather and those walks being just and hour no more, I did some "Games" as I call it to the dogs. Games to them mean we are going to either practice something we know, or learn something new, or both. 

Last night I worked on heel, then drop, then leave it all in one session. But all these are just top ups as they know these commands well now. So I can do it a couple of times with each dog and they have it at the front of their mind again. 20 minutes all up.

But, when teaching initially, I might spend 12-13 minutes on one, then do something else. Like anyone, complete repetition can be boring, so a little mix up here and there can keep them focussed. 

Once the dog is fully trained, I expect the heel to be kept until I tell them OK. But in reality, a V might need some gentle verbal reminders while walking. Once again, I keep my eye on them, when I sense they have locked onto something or excitement levels are rising, I might remind them to heel. Anticipation is a good thing as then you do not have to stop and start again. 

But, it's about doing this over and over and over and over. For months with a Vizsla. Honestly it took me till 9 or 10 months before I had the boys doing this and even now they break occasionally. Zsa Zsa my Pointer took a couple of mornings to have it embedded but, she also had a hard start to life and I think is just so happy to be in a pack, she will do ANYTHING that makes me happy. She is really easy in some ways to train and quite dumb in others. Like Drop with her is one I am still working on. So they are not perfect little robots or anything, don't let me paint you the wrong picture. But, I train daily. Every day. Something. Sometimes with rewards, sometimes with praise, sometimes I just expect them to do it with no praise too........ How's that for an odd one hey. No positive, no negative reinforcement, just do it!  That's for when they KNOW. Not for when training them. 

But anyways, I hope some of that babble helps somewhere. 

I also use a lot of hand gestures. Like when I have two or more in an off leash heel and I am unsure if someone is coming along the path and want them even closer, I place my hands flat by my side in front of their noses and they then come right behind me.

My methods are all taught from my grandfather. I don't think I've ever read a dog training specific book apart from a A dog's Purpose. So may not be for everyone. Take out what you like, discard the rest


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Great info, Ozkar, thank you so much! Time to get to work!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay Ozkar, I think we need some videos to watch and see how you train your dogs! New blog posts maybe?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the biggest single thing is that I am single, my kids are all grown up and off doing there own thing. I've only been working a few days a week so have had lots of time to spend with the dogs. That truly is the key. Nothing else, time, consistency and repetition. 

With that, it makes it hard to hold the video camera and train three dogs at the same time.  

Don't take everything I say as gospel either. The way I do it, is the way I got taught to do it by my grandfather. It may not be the best way. It's just my way. I read everyone's training posts as I often learn something from them too. So I suppose part comes from places like here too. I am no dog whisperer. Honestly, sometimes I make mistakes, sometimes I get frustrated too. Sometimes my dogs won't do as they are supposed to either. They are a being. They can sometimes do that and it's OK by me. Make a habit though and we go back to training!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> With that, it makes it hard to hold the video camera and train three dogs at the same time.


Get a tripod.  Seriously! I'd love to see some instructional videos!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

There are way better qualified people to learn from then me. I'm just another mug punter on a forum offering an opinion. I wouldn't be comfortable doing one I wouldn't think. :-[


----------

